# where you can buy Brother Kh 970



## Alla27

Please tell me where to buy Brother KH 970? It is a dream, but I can not find it!


----------



## elsienicholls

Welcome from Oregon.

I looked quickly just now and saw that machine listed on eBay and Craigslist both - and other places.


----------



## Alla27

help me, please, find it!


----------



## Zach

Alla27 said:


> Please tell me where to buy Brother KH 970? It is a dream, but I can not find it!


Yes the 970 is a dream. I have 2. But remember they have not been made for app. 15 years. Part replacement is becoming a 
problem
There is a clone out but I have not seen it or heard how well it is made.
Silver Reed is the only knitting machine in production at this time


----------



## Alla27

Do not understand ... Do you have a 970?
can you sell me?


----------



## Lynne Walker

You can talk to Judy Goodwin, knitgood.com. She is very helpful.


----------



## Alla27

Sorry, but there is written:
This domain has recently been purchased. 
Please allow 48 hours for this domain be to be active.


----------



## euvid

Daisy knits has one for sale.
Artisan is also mfg. machines but not electronics.


----------



## lac

Try Newton's Yarn Country in Ca. http://www.newtons.com/brother_knitking.htm


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

Some reliable dealers who sell refurbished machines (meaning that the machine has been cleaned and checked out so that everything is working) are listed below. Where are you? If we knew where you are we might be able to recommend a dealer near you.

www.customknitsmfg.net

www.knitsewworld.com

home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm

www.daisyknits.com


----------



## lac

Rita in Raleigh said:


> Some reliable dealers who sell refurbished machines (meaning that the machine has been cleaned and checked out so that everything is working) are listed below. Where are you? If we knew where you are we might be able to recommend a dealer near you.
> 
> www.customknitsmfg.net
> 
> www.knitsewworld.com
> 
> home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm
> 
> Newton's Yarn Country has a 1 year warranty on all the used equipment that he sells. I have bought several items from him including a Brother Motor KE 100 and and SK 160 knitting machine. No affiliation, just a very satisfied customer.
> 
> www.daisyknits.com


----------



## Zach

No I do not want to sell mine.
They are both 15 years old and well used.
good luck finding one


----------



## fordisfast

i have a brother 970 for sale where are you located


----------



## Alla27

How much you want to sell?


----------



## fordisfast

1100.00


----------



## Alla27

in good condition or excellent?


----------



## Irish maggie

for sale on ebay


----------



## Irish maggie

for sale on ebay


----------



## Alla27

Thanks, but I do not fit! I was faced with dishonest sellers


----------



## Irish maggie

Alla27 said:


> Thanks, but I do not fit! I was faced with dishonest sellers


i dont know what you mean? I have just bought (today) a machine from ebay!!


----------



## euvid

I think Daisey knits might have one and htey are trustworthy.


----------



## geno87

My mother is trying to sell her Brother KH-970 with it comes a Brother 850 ribber and a knitting machine stand. She also has a Knitking Omni GC. Both are in great working condition. please email me at [email protected] if you are interested and we can negotiate a price. i am located in southern california, around west los angeles.


----------



## Alla27

still looking to buy!


----------



## Alla27

buy a Brother KH 950i, or KH 965i new or in excellent condition


----------



## Daeanarah

If you get a chance to get the Brother 970 and it is in great working order, new sponge bar, etc...
Then GO FOR IT.

If I had the funds I would.

Rhyanna


----------



## Alla27

How much you want to sell?


----------



## bettyb890

I have what you are looking for, plus the KR850 Ribber that works with it.


----------



## KateWood

Hi Betty, I sent you a private message...Scroll up and you'll see it highlighted, just click on it to read and reply.


----------



## jaysclark

I too would love a KH970, but here in the UK they are very difficult to find. I have been scammed twice recently by people selling non-existent machines. I shall keep looking


----------



## KateWood

With the recent flooding in large areas some nice looking machines are possibly a concern for water damage. Especially when now, more often than before, ebay sellers advertise they have misplaced the cords, it worked fine when, don't know anything about these machines...
Also, there is frequently one of two ebay buyers here that always bid up the auctions during the last few seconds. 
I believe they have online KM stores and flip the machines as they will bid an ebay auction to what you would buy the same machine for, from one of the web stores; sometimes even higher if you hang in.


----------



## Alla27

Where can I buy this knitting machine?


----------



## susieknitter

Alla27 said:


> Where can I buy this knitting machine?


Alla, I am quite surprised that you didn't buy either of the two that were offered to you over a year ago by Fordisfast and Geno87.
The price that Fordisfast was asking seemed very fair to me. I don't know if these people still have those machines or if indeed you did buy them. If you didn't then it's possible that these are still for sale also.
By the way...nice to see you back after over a year. I presume that you already have a machine and just want to upgrade so what have you been knitting in all this time? We love to see pictures.


----------



## Alla27

I still have not bought a knitting machine! because I'm in another country, and not everyone will agree to send. I'm ready to buy is in good condition and at a good price (on Ebay sell very expensive) Maybe someone has a brother, 970 and he does not use it


----------



## bettyb890

Thank you for the information about ebay, however, this machine that I have has always been in my passion and I have never been in a floor or other disaster. I am selling it now because I am now back at sewing and embroidery work. I had the machine out for a couple of weeks and the knitter works great. The only problem is when the moving company moved my things from California to Iowa they damaged several items and the connector that goes from the machine to the ribber will not work. I have looked several places and they want more than I can afford to put into it at this time. Plus all my grand babies are all grown and that is what I used it for the most.


----------



## Alla27

What is the price for your knitting machine?


----------



## bettyb890

I am asking for 1,300. if you pay the shipping and 1,400. if I have to ship it. There would be 3 pretty heavy boxes to ship. Where are you located? I live in Arkansas so you can get a better idea of how far it would have to be shipped. I would also like to tell you that the machine itself works great. The only problem is the connector that hooks the machine and the ribber together got damaged by the moving company I used to move from California to Iowa.


----------



## Alla27

I live in Russia! but I have the address of the shipping company that will deliver directly to my home. They are located in Morganville. You will need to send only there


----------



## cuddycoleman

hi

There is one for sale machines4u - they are in the uk but do ship I have bought a knitting machine from them and they shipped to Ireland. hope this helps you


----------



## cuddycoleman

very good price where are you located


----------



## Alla27

what price? 
I live in Russia))))


----------



## Irena Zhuk

Good day! And somebody sells knitting machine Brother Kh 970?


----------



## Alla27

do you need?


----------



## Alla27

Irena Zhuk said:


> Good day! And somebody sells knitting machine Brother Kh 970?


do you need?


----------



## Irena Zhuk

Alla27 said:


> do you need?


Yes, I would buy. and you've already bought?


----------



## kiwiananz

Try E Bay


----------

